# 7 Baby Golden rets. and Jennie, Flat Coat Ret. X at Adams in OHIO



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, No, I found more dogs that need help at Adams Country Dog Pound in West Union, OHIO

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...l=0&shelterid=OH505&lat=&long=&zip=&preview=1


They have the 7 baby Gold. Rets. listed twice, or if I's wrong, there are 14!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10663147
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10662848

Also, please look at Jennie, beautiful Flat Coated Ret. Mix-I emld. many rescues last week, but guess none of them took Her!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10633235


There are also Shep/Gold. Ret. Pups!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10662962
My Contact InfoAdams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH

Phone: 937-544-2431
[email protected]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

In looking at the site, I think it is 7 golden/shep puppies. They are all listed together and theirs is the only one that says 7 puppies. They are all so cute and hope they all get their furever home soon. And that Flatcoated retriever mix is beautiful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel:

Think you're right about the* puppes-they sure are adorable!!*Some REALLY *look Golden Ret.* and *others more Shep/Golden.[/B

]Jennie, the Flat Coated Ret. Mix is beautiful. I emld. all the Golden Rescues for her, the Flat Coated Ret. rescue and a few mixed breed rescues.
One mixed breed rescue said they might be interested but I told them to contact the shelter and don't know if they did or not.

**I just emld. all of the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues for Jennie and the Gold. Ret. Mix Babies!!:no::no::no::no:*


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!

This is the response that I recieved from ForSacredHearts Rescue:


*I assure you the puppies are fine. I, along with running my rescue, run the kennel at the pound and have been taking care of the babies. They will be fine until another rescue or adopter steps in for them. The flat coated retriever, Jenny, went to another rescue just today. Thank you for working at getting our babies out, keep posting to rescues, it can't hurt! Thank you so much again for caring.*

*Sincerely,*
*Mary*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie:

Thanks for finding out this info from Mary!!

So happy for the babies and the wonderful rescue I emld. for Jennie must have come through. Bless that Lady.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

That flatcoat is stunning. We're still looking for a playmate for Bailey and my wife would love a female dog. This flatcoat is kinda far away, but it's certainly a breed I'd like to have around in the future. I'll have to keep my eyes out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arsenic*

Arsenic:

If you do a pet search on Petfinder, but in Flat Coated Ret. and VA and also look at Golden Ret. Rescues in your area, I bet you will find one.
I believe Jennie is going to an Ohio Rescue called 4PawsSake

I just did a Pet search on Petfinder put in Flat Coated Retriever and the zip code of 22009 as one of Springfield, VA's zip codes and look what I found. I sure there are many more if you put in other zip codes.
There's a female at a Humane Society-be sure to check on the Golden Ret. Rescues out there too.
http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...er&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=22009

Here is a Flat Coated Ret. Club lady-would probably know about rescue dogs:
Capital Region Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Maryland, Virginia, Washington DC)
Contact:
Dawn Buttion, President
301.831.5453
[email protected]

Membership information:
Al Jenkins, Membership Secretary
301.737.4763 
[email protected]

Web site: www.crfcrc.org


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yay!

Glad to hear the pups and the flat-coated ret. are safe!

Thanks to everyone for all their help.

SJ


----------

